# Big tuna baby!!



## sylntghost

well i have only been kayak fishing for only a couple months. And i already have three kayaks. I,m only slightly addicted to the sport lol. I own a herritage angler ten. A wilderness ride 115 angler. AND now a proud owner of the new Jackson kayak Big Tuna. I took a trip to Pensacola Kayak and Sail saturday to pick up this bad boy. This kayak is just so versitile and in my opinion the best paddle kayak you can own. The seats are comfortable you sit pretty high as well. The ability to change seating postions in this kayak is awesome. The live well is one of the best features along with all the storage space this kayak has. When i go out i always bring alot of tackle for all kinds of situations, because you just never know what you might run into. My wilderness system is nice and can carry most of my gear but you sit low and its only 12 feet long. The wilderness ride 115 is a awesome kayak and i have no complaints its stable and comfortable. But the tuna is just a wilderness ride on steroids. Bad to the bone seating super stable. It tracks good through the water but being a bigger kayak it does blow around in the wind a bit but nothing you cant easily handle. The big tuna comes with pre drilled holes that have plastic screws set in them for RAM Mounts , so really there is no need to drill holes in this kayak which i thought was really nice. All you do is unscrew the scress and screw in your ram mounts and your good to go. I dont mind paddleing a kayak im a big guy so this isnt a problem its a great work out. It is big but i swear my wilderness ride 115 is heavier for some reason. I picked the big tuna over the mariner propel becuase i wanted to take my buddies out and fish and just have the option to carry lots of gear and stay comfortable. If you dont mind blowing 1,718 dollars and some change this is an awesome kayak and im happy with it. any questions just let me know and il answer here are some pics next to my other yaks


----------



## DAWGONIT

Cool stuff & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Ptpainton

Yep those seats are great. Amazing what people are saying about how well it paddles.


----------



## AngelaBarber

Nice....
http://www.ifisho.com/index.php?do=/forum/


----------



## Hopin4aboat

You must live off junction I envy your yota every time I drive by and now the yak thanks. Congrats on the nice rides.


----------



## Realtor

ha ha, with a title like "Big Tuna Baby"everyone will open the thread.


----------

